# Mouse Upgrade :)



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently posted here about my rats being upgraded to a double ferret nation from my 2 martins 695s
Well, since i still have the martins, and i also happen to have a bunch of hardware cloth and rustouleum. I am meshing, and painting the martins 695 and giving it to my 2 mice.

They are currently in a hamster cage waiting for the Martins paint to cure.
I also sewed them a 9 piece hammock set out of Pink fleece and Angelina Ballerina fabric.
3 Flat hammocks
3 Pocket hammocks
2 tubes
1 double decker
And I am in the process of making them several liner sets out of the same fabric 
And I got them 2 new wheels while I wait for my wodent wheels, and a bunch of hanging bird toys and tubes, and all kinds of shreddable stuff.
Plus they already have several small igloos, Ceramic dishes and bottles.

I am SO excited to put them into their new cage.
And do Mice have the same nutritional needs as rats? So if I wanted to I could give them Harlan Tek?
Cause right now they are on Mazuri.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Cute! Be sure to post pictures. ^^


----------



## rat whisperer (Jun 14, 2010)

Mice have almost identical nutritional needs as rats. I give my mice HT 2014 and Oxbow Regal Rat and they are all doing great.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay thanks 
So would the 2018 mix be to much for them thats what I have since i have over 10 rats it's easier for me to just order the 40 pound bags from petfooddirect? I needed to order some 2014 anyway, my rats gained weight and I worry they are getting to fat, So i was gonna put them on the 2014 to lose some weight. Then maybe keeping them on 2016 when they are healthy weights.

Mazuri has high protein content, and it made my rats really fat when I used it back when I only had 2 rats.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

cute can not wait to see picture's.

Mice protein needs to be around 13% so HT should be ok the 14% one, 

For me i have to use a seed(i can not order in food) as i have the mazuri breeder f6(16%) and it was too high and made "hot spots" on my mice  http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/diet.cfm so the seed mix i found has low protein in it.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I found this, and discovered their protein levels can be higher for some with no issues. 

http://www.afrma.org/bc_mineralproteinmice.htm


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Interesting. I wonder if mice are prone to getting fat like rats can be.
I have to be careful with how much i feed my rats because they all became obese.
The mice eat so little hahaha. I am amazed at how they barely eat 1-2 lab blocks a day, while the rats eat several. Plus all the veggies.
Pigs heh


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes i have seen other mice bee ok with higher protein you will see when you feed it to them  

For me i lost one mouse to those silly hot spots as she never stopped scratching after And kept on and on to the bare skin, i had to pts as she was getting pretty bad. Mice can become OCD with scratching.At first we thought mites/bugs but it was not that nether 

The lone mouse i have left she is fine now that i switched her food from mazuri to that seed mix, i really wish i did not have to give her seed mix but for me i have no choice  

I have read that seed mixes can make obese but so far i am ok with mine but i may guess that if they eat only say the sunflower seeds and such (mine eats pretty much all in the mix)


----------

